# Angler wegen Foto verurteilt



## Gumumuh (17. Juni 2004)

Moin!

Ich hab gerade auf der Seite des Landesfischereiverband Westfahlen\Lippe e.v. gelesen, dass ein Karpfenangler verurteilt wurde, weil er vor dem Zurücksetzen eines Karpfens noch schnell ein Foto per Selbstauslöser gemacht hat.
Also angezeigt wurde er, weil das Foto in einer Angelzeitschrift vom Tierschutzverband gesehen wurde.

Zu finden ist der Bericht unter:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/Gesamtframe.htm
dann unter Aktuelles

Zu meiner Frage:
Kann das Probleme geben, wenn ich irgendwo im Netz (z.B. hier im AB) ein Foto präsentiere, und dabei schreibe, dass der Fisch wieder schwimmt?

Oder hat dieser Angler nur Ärger bekommen, weil er zu lange mit seinem Selbstauslöser rumgefummelt hat?

Gruß,
Gumumuh


----------



## robertb (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Das Thema wurde schon des öfteren hier im Board aufgegriffen. Rein theoretisch könnte dir das auch hier passieren. Wer seine Fische gleich grossprotzig in einer Anglerzeitung präsentiert naja davon halt ich eh nix. Also auch wenn mann gegen bestehendes Gesetz verstosst C&R ohne grosse Werbung praktiziert ist nach wie vor die beste Lösung (Meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Diese Geschichte ist - wie auch aus der Sachverhaltsschilderung hervorgeht - schon etwas älter und wurde schon öfters diskutiert.

An der gesetzlichen Lage hat sich seitdem nichts geändert, d.h. rein theoretisch kann das jedem von uns auch weiterhin passieren, dass er aufgrund eines Fotos und der eigenen Aussage bzgl. des Releasens des Fisches nach dem Photo zur Anzeige gebracht wird. Der Fisch ist dann ja logischerweise in lebendem Zustand photographiert worden...

Genügend Schwachmaten und andere selbst ernannte sogenannte "Naturschützer" gibt es ja immer noch... 

Ich habe für mich nur dahingehend meine Lehre gezogen, dass ich bei einem evtl. Fangbericht nie von einem gewollten bzw. absichtlichen Zurücksetzen des Fanges berichte bzw. zum Photo auch keine genauen Schilderungen zum Sachverhalt gebe. Die Fische auf meinen Fangbildern können ja alle im bereits abgeschlagenen Zustand photographiert worden sein...   ... da soll mir mal irgend jemand mit Augendrehreflex und ähnlichem kommen... das kann auf Fangbildern natürlich "rein zufällig" der Fall sein...


----------



## chinook (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Es ist gut zu wissen, dass die Gerichte sensibel mit dem Tatbestand der Tierquelerei umgehen und dass man somit auch wirklich die Moeglichkeit hat, gege solche Undinge, wie das vorsaetzliche Catch&Release (aus "sportlichen" Gruenden) vorzugehen. Es bleibt sicher immer noch das Problem, diesen Vorsatz zu beweisen, aber immerhin kann sich niemand mehr sicher fuehlen, der derartiges praktiziert, immerhin werden Veroeffentlichungen dazu immer weniger und vielleicht - ja vielleicht wird eines Tages in Deutschland kein Mensch mehr Fische mit spitzen und scharfen Gegenstaenden im Maul verletzen und diese dem Todesstress aussetzen - nur, um sein Ego zu befriedigen.


-chinook


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Ja, knifflige Sache...
ich pass da mittlerweile auch sehr auf... aber notfalls kann ich ja immer noch sagen ich habe hier Unwahrheiten ins Internet geschrieben, ist ja nicht verboten !


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> ... und vielleicht - ja vielleicht wird eines Tages in Deutschland kein Mensch mehr Fische mit spitzen und scharfen Gegenstaenden im Maul verletzen und diese dem Todesstress aussetzen - nur, um sein Ego zu befriedigen.



@ Chinook

Es wäre schön, wenn aus diesem Thread nicht wieder eine grundsätzliche Diskussion über das Für und Wieder des Catch&Release wird... die Frage von Gumumuh bezog sich auch nicht darauf. #h


----------



## BadPoldi (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Hi,

intressant an der sache war eigentlich, das er "NUR" wegen des fotos verurteilt worden ist, nicht weil er den fisch zurückgesetzt hat....

nu bitte keine diskussion ob C&R, jeder köderfischfänger setzt auch fische (die wegen größe oder anderem) zurück, ich hoff das ist jedem bewußt

Gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## chinook (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Chinook
> 
> Es wäre schön, wenn aus diesem Thread nicht wieder eine grundsätzliche Diskussion über das Für und Wieder des Catch&Release wird... die Frage von Gumumuh bezog sich auch nicht darauf. #h


 
Mir ging es allein darum, dass man in zunehmendem Masse auf die Gerichte vertrauen kann, dass diese in solchen Belangen ein deutliches Wort sprechen. 
Es ging mir nicht speziell um das C&R, in gleichem Masse wird es auch die Aale-in-Salz-totlaufen-lassen- oder die Aale-in-Ammoniak-toeten- oder sonst noch wen treffen. Ich arbeite daran.


-chinook


----------



## NorbertF (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ging es allein darum, dass man in zunehmendem Masse auf die Gerichte vertrauen kann, dass diese in solchen Belangen ein deutliches Wort sprechen.
> Es ging mir nicht speziell um das C&R, in gleichem Masse wird es auch die Aale-in-Salz-totlaufen-lassen- oder die Aale-in-Ammoniak-toeten- oder sonst noch wen treffen. Ich arbeite daran.
> 
> 
> -chinook



geh lieber was arbeiten...


----------



## Angel-Ralle (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Hi miteinander,
warum kann man solch sensible Themen nicht nach einer "korrekten", ersten Antwort schließen und entfacht somit immer wieder den Dauerkracher C&R ;+ 

- ICH HASSE GLAUBENSKRIEGE - #q  :v  #q 

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Weil unsere Moderatoren nebenbei noch arbeiten gehen und deshalb nicht immer sofort alles machen können was sich manche Leute wünschen würden. 

Aber warum sollen immer die Moderatoren eingreifen? 
Wenn sich jeder etwas zusammenreissen würde könnte man auch über knifflige Themen sachlich diskutieren... aber manche wollen halt nicht !


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich jeder etwas zusammenreissen würde könnte man auch über knifflige Themen sachlich diskutieren... aber manche wollen halt nicht !



Genauso seh ich das auch. Wer hier einen sachlichen und informativen Thread mit militanten und provokativen Bemerkungen befeuert, muss sich nicht wundern, stimmt´s Chinook?!

Kann mich da nur Norberts Posting anschließen mit einem kleinen Zusatz: Geh lieber angeln, anstatt Dich darum zu kümmern, Deinen Mitmenschen das Leben schwer zu machen! Aber manche Leute haben ja bekanntermaßen einen unbändigen Spaß daran...  #d


----------



## chinook (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso seh ich das auch. Wer hier einen sachlichen und informativen Thread mit militanten und provokativen Bemerkungen befeuert, muss sich nicht wundern, stimmt´s Chinook?!
> 
> Kann mich da nur Norberts Posting anschließen mit einem kleinen Zusatz: Geh lieber angeln, anstatt Dich darum zu kümmern, Deinen Mitmenschen das Leben schwer zu machen! Aber manche Leute haben ja bekanntermaßen einen unbändigen Spaß daran...


 
Also bitte. Was war militant, was war provokativ?

Ich halte es fuer meine Pflicht, in manchen Dingen "meinen Mitmenschen das Leben schwer zu machen". Wenn ich sehe, wie jemand vorsaetzlich die Umwelt verschmutzt/ein Kind misshandelt/ein Tier quaelt/vieles andere mehr, so werde ich mit dem mit den geeigneten Mitteln begegnen. In vielen Faellen gibt es Methoden der Jurisdiktion die dazu probat sind. Darauf hatte ich mich hier bezogen.

Am Wasser wird oft genug gegen Recht verstossen, es ist schwer genug, dagegen etwas zu unternehmen. Die Faelle, wo mit koerperlicher Gewalt gedroht wird, wenn man auf etwas hinweist scheinen mir fast normal zu sein.
Ich habe mir angewoehnt, eine Kamera mitzunehmen, damit ich fuer Belege sorgen kann. Anders scheint es einfach nicht zu gehen.


-chinook


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich sehe, wie jemand vorsaetzlich die Umwelt verschmutzt/ein Kind misshandelt/ein Tier quaelt/vieles andere mehr, so werde ich mit dem mit den geeigneten Mitteln begegnen.



Meinst Du nicht, dass Du hier verschiedene Vergehen bzw. sogar Straftaten in einen Topf wirst, die wohl offensichtlich unterschiedlich schwer wiegen? Natürlich ist es gut, wenn es Menschen gibt, die die Augen nicht verschließen, wenn es um Straftaten geht und die dann nicht nach der "Nix-sehen, nix-hören, nix-sagen"-Strategie verfahren und stattdessen eine gewisse Zivilcourage zeigen.

Aber Du solltest Dir mal überlegen, in welchem Zusammenhang Du dieses Vorgehen propagierst! Es ging und geht in diesem Thread nämlich darum, dass ein Angler dafür verurteilt wurde, weil er einen Fisch vor dem Zurücksetzen fotographiert hat und ihm dies als Tierquälerei angelastet wurde. Und hier schlägst Du in die gleiche Kerbe und erzählst etwas von Beweisen sammeln, dafür "arbeiten", dass die Gerichte mehr solche "Vergehen" ahnden usw. usw.

Also ehrlich, Du merkst es aber schon noch, hmm?! #d


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Hab ich das jetzt wirklich richtig verstanden:

Der Angler wurde 2 Jahre nach der "Tat" von einem militanten Tierschützer angezeigt und nur verurteilt weil er ein Foto von dem Fisch gemacht hatte?

Wenn der Richter tatsächlichder Meinung ist das man ein Tier erst töten, dann fotografieren und dann auf die Miste schmeissen soll, sollte er sich mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen ...


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich das jetzt wirklich richtig verstanden:
> 
> Der Angler wurde 2 Jahre nach der "Tat" von einem militanten Tierschützer angezeigt und nur verurteilt weil er ein Foto von dem Fisch gemacht hatte?
> 
> Wenn der Richter tatsächlichder Meinung ist das man ein Tier erst töten, dann fotografieren und dann auf die Miste schmeissen soll, sollte er sich mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen ...



Im wesentlichen hast Du das richtig verstanden. 

Nur ging es in dem Urteil halt darum, dass wenn der Angler den Fisch hätte zurücksetzen wollen, er das hätte tun können, dann aber bitte sofort und ohne "schuldhaftes Zögern ". Das Photographieren war aber nunmal nach Meinung des Gerichtes ein schuldhaftes Zögern und eine Quälerei für die noch lebende Kreatur. 

PS: Das mit dem "auf den Mist schmeissen" sollte man daraus aber erst recht nicht lesen.

PPS: Ich kenne den Sachverhalt auch nur aus der Schilderung und weiss daher nicht, wie lange das Photographieren gedauert hat. Vielleicht war das wirklich unangemessen lang.


----------



## BadPoldi (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Hi,

@chinook dann bleib bitte zuhause, fass keine angel mehr an, geh nicht in naturschutzgebiete, fahr nicht ski usw. usw.....

alles schaden irgendwelchen tieren und natur.....

tud mir leid aber deine aussagen kann ich garnicht aktzeptieren....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## chinook (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du nicht, dass Du hier verschiedene Vergehen bzw. sogar Straftaten in einen Topf wirst, die wohl offensichtlich unterschiedlich schwer wiegen? Natürlich ist es gut, wenn es Menschen gibt, die die Augen nicht verschließen, wenn es um Straftaten geht und die dann nicht nach der "Nix-sehen, nix-hören, nix-sagen"-Strategie verfahren und stattdessen eine gewisse Zivilcourage zeigen.
> 
> Aber Du solltest Dir mal überlegen, in welchem Zusammenhang Du dieses Vorgehen propagierst! Es ging und geht in diesem Thread nämlich darum, dass ein Angler dafür verurteilt wurde, weil er einen Fisch vor dem Zurücksetzen fotographiert hat und ihm dies als Tierquälerei angelastet wurde. Und hier schlägst Du in die gleiche Kerbe und erzählst etwas von Beweisen sammeln, dafür "arbeiten", dass die Gerichte mehr solche "Vergehen" ahnden usw. usw.
> 
> Also ehrlich, Du merkst es aber schon noch, hmm?!


 
Ich bin mir der Tatsache wohl bewusst, dass ich Vergehen unterschiedlicher Schwere nebeneinander aufgereiht habe. Das sollte allein der Verdeutlichung dienen.

Hier in Niedersachsen ist die Sache ganz einfach. Wird ein massiger Fisch gefangen, so ist er sofort zu toeten. Daran gibt es einfach nix rumzudeuteln. Wer dagegen verstoesst, muss mit den Konsequenzen rechnen.

Ich habe aber bewusst andere (von Anglern gerne ausgeuebte) Techniken nicht erwaehnt, um eben nicht Oel ins Feuer zu giessen.

Wenn ich solche Sachen sehe (vorsaetzliches C&R, lebende Koederfische, ...) dann spreche ich den Betreffenden darauf an. Wenn er aber resistent gegen die Sachlage ist oder gar obendrein mit Schlaegen oder Schlimmerem droht, dann verwende ich von mir angefertigte Beweise. Dass Gewaesser oft schwer einsehbar sind, oft weit ab liegen bedeutet nicht, dass diese ein rechtsfreier Raum sind.


-chinook


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Hallo Chinook,

wie gesagt, nichts gegen Zivilcourage, aber ein Unterstützer des Anschei**ertums in allen Kleinigkeiten bin ich andererseits auch nicht. 

Ich denke, dass wir wohl in diesem Punkt nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen und deswegen klinke ich mich aus unserer kleinen Diskussion aus. 

Du hast sicher Verständnis dafür. #h


----------



## rob (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> In vielen Faellen gibt es Methoden der Jurisdiktion die dazu probat sind.


#d 

nur weil es gesetzte gibt heisst es noch lange nicht das sie richtig sind.wir in österreich haben keine entnahmeplicht und das ist gut so.in diesem speziellen fall sag ich da sind wir österreichern den deutschen voraus.solche gesetzte gibt es auch nur,weil manche leute,so genannte naturkenner,einfach nicht verstehen.eines der seltsamsten gesetzte:c
übrigens esse ich für mein leben gerne fisch.
grüsse rob


----------



## Gumumuh (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Stimmt, hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der Vorfall schon länger her ist!
Ich hab auch vorher die Suchfunktion benutzt, nur irgendwie nichts dazu gefunden...

Dann hab ich erst überlegt, dies vielleicht besser nicht im AB zu fragen, um nicht wieder auf C&R zu kommen! Aber hat mich doch zu sehr interessiert.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten, aber ich merk schon, das ist ein heißes Thema!

Gruß,
Gumumuh


----------



## BadPoldi (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Hi,

@gumumuh das ganze wär kein prob wenn jeder für den anderen etwas verständniss haben würde...

nu leider gibts welche die meinen jeder fisch muß getötet werden, ich bin da anderer meinung....
aber ich kanns gut aktzeptieren wenn jemand die fische entnimmt...

einfach alles töten was man fängt ist sicher nicht mehr im sinne und genau deshalb wurde er auch nicht bestraft. 

EBEN NUR WEGEN DES FOTOS!!! und das versteh ich dann schon, wenns zulange gedauert hat, vorallem mit dem selbstauslöser, weiß jeder sicher selbst wielange man da rumfriemelt bis das passt....

BadPoldi


----------



## til (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

@Chinook:
Du hast wohl den Angler angezeigt oder... #d 
PS: Deine Einstellung finde ich zum :v. 
Man kann ja wirklich geteilter Meinung zum C&R sein, aber wenn du es mit div. Tierqälerischen Praktiken gleichsetzt, solltest du garnicht Angeln, dann ist doch nur der direkt nach dem Biss betäubte Fisch wirklich OK. Du spielst damit den radikalen Angelgegnern tolle Argumente zu und ich glaube ernsthaft, dass du selber so einer bist.


----------



## chinook (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> @Chinook:
> Man kann ja wirklich geteilter Meinung zum C&R sein, aber wenn du es mit div. Tierqälerischen Praktiken gleichsetzt, solltest du garnicht Angeln, dann ist doch nur der direkt nach dem Biss betäubte Fisch wirklich OK. Du spielst damit den radikalen Angelgegnern tolle Argumente zu und ich glaube ernsthaft, dass du selber so einer bist.


 
Hier ist wirklich die falsche Stelle, um C&R zu diskutieren.

Mir sind "radikale Angelgegner" vollkommen egal. 

Ich bin Angler. Was ich hier sehe (und ich bin sicher, das koennte ich auch ueberall an deutschen Angelgewaessern sehen) erfuellt mich schon mit Zorn.

Da die Angelstege weit ab liegen und schlecht einsehbar sind, macht da jeder, was er will. Da werden dann Fische gar nicht getoetet (sondern einfach auf dem Trockenen liegengelassen), da werden (geschuetzte) Flusskrebse entnommen, da wird mit lebendem Koederfisch geangelt (hier in Niedersachsen verboten), da werden Aale ... ach ich will das alles gar nicht aufzaehlen. Wenn ich also derartiges sehe, dann unternehme ich etwas dagegen. Zuerst spreche ich den betreffenden Angler an und wenn er sich dann als resistent dagegen erweist, leite ich die entsprechenden Schritte ein. Btw, bisher waren ausnahmslos alle resistent ... Bisher haben zwei Angler dadurch ihren Fischereischein verloren (ich glaube sogar auf Lebenszeit).

Mit anderen Anglern verstehe ich mich ausgesprochen gut. Einige teilen meine Ansichten und heissen mein Vorgehen gut.


Die, die den "radikalen Angelgegnern" in die Haende spielen - nein, das sind nicht die, die auf Missstaende hinweisen. Das sind die, die diese begehen.


-chinook


----------



## Naglfar (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

krass. hab jetzt 3 mal den kompletten text gelöscht, weil ich nicht auch vollgas in eine derartige diskusion einsteigen will.
man kann doch fast alles friedlich lösen. und es muss nicht sein, dass man gleich vor gericht landet. es ist doch eh schon alles so kompliziert hier in deutschland. ich will angeln und die natur geniessen. ein "normaler" angler hat genug respekt vor dem lebewesen fisch. hoffe ich zumindest. man sollte die menschen, die fehler machen, vielleicht aufklären anstatt gleich anzugreifen. 
ich bin im tierschutzverein und bin der meinung, dass es grad beim angeln übertrieben wird mit den gesetzen......in anderen ländern klappt es doch auch.....

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Servus Leute. Also so eine Schei..... bringt mich echt auf die Palme. Kann nicht jeder so verfahren wie er will, muß man gleich alles irgendwo ansche....
Ihr müßt immer eines bedenken derjenige der die Gesetzte macht hat wahrscheinlich keinen blassen Dunst vom Angeln. Maßige Fische dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden so ein Schrott in der Schonzeit muß man ihn auch zurücksetzen. Wenn jeder Angler sein Hirn benutzt gibts doch keine Probleme, ok ich hab auch schon mal zu einem gesagt er soll den Karpfen zurücksetzen weil er über 65cm hatte hatte 97cm der Fisch. Warum hab ich das gesagt weil ich der Meinung bin das 2 Karpfen bis 65cm pro Tag eigentlich ausreichen zum essen. Bei anderen Gewässern wo es keine Größenbeschränkung gibt halt ich die Klappe weil er einen großen eben mitnehmen darf. Ich sag mir Gesetz hin oder her wenn für mich ein Gesetz hirnrissig ist sehe ich nicht ein warum man es unbedingt befolgen soll. Beispiel Schonzeit für Regenbogenforellen die Laichen ja sowieso nicht ab warum habens dann Schonzeit das sind Sachen die einen Nachdenklich machen wer solche Gesetze macht. Jeder der sich über uns Angler das Maul zerreißt soll mal auf den Fischkuttern schaun was da abgeht da wird kein Fisch betäubt wenn er aus dem Netz kommt da werden Tonnenweise verendeter Beifang ins Meer zurückgeworfen und keiner schert sich darum.


----------



## BadPoldi (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Hi,

@lenzibald, na da sind wir mal einer meinung....

und das will ja was heißen 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## arno (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Moin!
Solche Gesetzte gibt es, weil einige nicht genug Arbeit haben!!!
Aber es ist eindeutig:
Nach geltendem Recht ist der Angler Schuld!
Es heist: Ein Tier ist keinen unnötigen Schmerz zuzufügen!!!
Wenn er den Fisch an der Luft hält um ein Foto zu machen, macht er sich dem Gesetz nach schuldig!!!
Und solange es Grüne gibt, die alles übersteigert aufdrehen, wird sich in diesem Land nix ändern!
Pech gehabt!!!
Noch was:
Das Ausland lacht ja schon über uns!
Hab ich gehört!!!
Ich kanns aber verstehen!


----------



## Mark_NRW (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Also wegen dem Foto das ist doch ein Witz!Haber unsere Gerichte nichts besseres zu tun als sich um solch ein "Quatsch" zu kümmern?Laufen nicht genügend Kriminelle frei rum weil die Gerichte überlastet sind?Naja typisch Bananenrepublik oder zuviele chinooks.


----------



## wodibo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Also bitte Freunde,

wir wollen doch nicht jeden Thread schließen nur weils ein heikles Thema ist.
In diesem Fall wurde der Angler nicht wegen C&R verurteilt sondern weil er den Fisch nicht sofort zurückgesetzt hat.
Wie Franz16 schon geschrieben hat (Danke Franzl) machen wir das nur als Hobby und haben keinen Bock jeden Tag nach Threads zu suchen die ratzfatz geschlossen werden müssen weil aus einer kontroversen Diskussion wieder mal ne Schlacht wird.
Also bleibt fair und wenns unter den Fingern brennt, dann schreibt halt 5 Minuten später :m


----------



## Buntbarsch (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

@ chinook, du vertrittst also die meinung, dass wen ein massiger fisch gefangen wird, der angler ihn aber nicht mitnehmen möchte, weil er ih z.B. nicht essen möchte, den fisch trotzdem töten und ihn dann wegschmeissen muss anstatt ihn wieder in die freiheit zu entlassen. was ist den dass für ne logik?????
was is für den fisch wohl besser? eine minute etwas stress und dann wieder frei schwimmen, oder wegen ein paar "naturschützern" ohne jeglichen grund getötet zu werden?
ich muss mich hier ganz klar der meinung von lenzibald, badpoldi und co. anschliessen, denn für diese art von "tierschutz" habe ich null verständniss!!!
_________________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## chinook (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				Buntbarsch schrieb:
			
		

> @ chinook, du vertrittst also die meinung, dass wen ein massiger fisch gefangen wird, der angler ihn aber nicht mitnehmen möchte, weil er ih z.B. nicht essen möchte, den fisch trotzdem töten und ihn dann wegschmeissen muss anstatt ihn wieder in die freiheit zu entlassen. was ist den dass für ne logik?????
> was is für den fisch wohl besser? eine minute etwas stress und dann wieder frei schwimmen, oder wegen ein paar "naturschützern" ohne jeglichen grund getötet zu werden?
> ich muss mich hier ganz klar der meinung von lenzibald, badpoldi und co. anschliessen, denn für diese art von "tierschutz" habe ich null verständniss!!!


 
Ich vertrete dazu bisher gar keine Meinung, ich habe nur wiedergegeben, was die Gesetzeslage ist.

Was ich aber meine: Wenn Du keinen Fisch mitnehmen moechtest, warum angelst Du dann?


-chinook


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

@chinook: er hat nie gesagt, dass er nie einen Fisch mitnehemen möchte...
In GANZ deutschland sind lebende köfis verboten!!!! auch ansonsten gebe ich BUNTBARSCH völlig Recht!
KOF!!!


----------



## Buntbarsch (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich aber meine: Wenn Du keinen Fisch mitnehmen moechtest, warum angelst Du dann?


Ich nehme durchaus auch fische mit!
Ich bin bloss dagegen JEDEN massigen fisch mitzunehmen.
schliesslich kan man auch aus spass an der freude  angeln!
aber lasst uns ma mit dem thema aufhörn. is ja schliesslich gar net die frage gewesen wie wir zum C&R stehen. und ich bezweifel auch dass wir gumumhu damit weiter geholfen haben.
wär ja schade dass deswegen jetzt n paar zerstritten sind, nech???
__________________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Meine Ansicht...

Solange der Fisch, auch wenn ich ihn fotografiert habe und dan wieder zurücksetze aus eigener Kraft wieder in die Tiefen des Gewässers davon schwimmt, ist es KEINE Tierquälerei. Wenn ich aber sehe das es "Angler" gibt die einen Fisch nicht waidgerecht töten können (weil sie es z.B. nie richtig gezeigt bekommen haben) und den Fisch statt dessen in einer Plastiktüte elend verrecken lassen, dann ist das für mich Tierquälerei.


----------



## sebastian (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Bei euch ist CuR ja verboten zzz


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Bei euch ist CuR ja verboten zzz



Sooo luschtig find ich das garnicht... #c  :c  :c  #q


----------



## havkat (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angler wegen Foto verurteilt*

Moin!

Es wurde eine präzise Frage (wir sind hier übrigens im *Junganglerforum*) gestellt.

Diese Frage wurde, gleich zu beginn dieses Threads, mit einigen (wenigen!) Posts beantwortet.
Der Rest ist (wieder mal) eine unfruchtbare, Endlosdiskussion über´s C&R wie wir sie schon, (bis zum Halsraushängen) hatten.

Ich erkläre dieses Thema für beendet mach den Laden dicht.


----------

